# Your Favorite Asian City



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

At the risk of having my geography challenged, I pose the following question: By any standard, what's your favorite Asian city? I apologize in advance for any glaring omissions from the poll list.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Hong Kong


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

All of them!!!!!!!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

The only 2 id want to live in is Hong Kong and Singapore


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

You forgot to put Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City) on that list. I is my favourite Asian city (so far).


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Tokyo
2. Bangkok
3. Osaka


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 8, 2005)

As an American, there's not a single city on that list I wouldn't LOVE living in. American cities feel dead and are filled with crime and decay. Cities in Asia are lively, beautifully lit with neon lights, and the crime rates are substantially lower.

If I had to choose just one, it'd probably be Hong Kong. Stunning not only architecturally, but also in its beautiful harbour-side environment.

:cheers:


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Damascus.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

I've lived in Manila, Singapore and Bangkok....can't choose which one I prefer the most! :dunno:


----------



## NapHsu4922 (Jul 1, 2004)

1.Singapore 
2.Hong Kong
3.Tokyo


----------



## Lares (Mar 24, 2005)

Shanghai


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hong Kong is my favourite city.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

HK, where is Mumbai in the list.


----------



## Bunny (Apr 15, 2004)

My favourites:
1. Tokyo
2. Seoul
3. Singapore


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

the poll should read :

What's your favorite *East* Asian city?


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^ Lol true, most of the people when they say "Asians" mean East Asians :|. That's so stupid.


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

Kuala,Bangkok, Manila

I love these cities.


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

Hong Kong
Singapore


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Bangkok,Tokyo,Singapore


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

HK
Tokyo
Singapore
Seoul


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Kobe


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Tokyo, Hongkong and Singapore.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Hong Kong!


----------



## Tnop (Mar 24, 2004)

Hong Kong, Tokyo, and Bangkok


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm proud that I've been to 7 of the 12 cities in the list: Bangkok, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Tokyo, Osaka, Kobe.

Actually, I like all of them.

1. Singapore (for its diversity, climate and architecture)
2. Tokyo (for its vastness, architecture and subway)
3. Bangkok (for its exotic-ness and friendly people)

I would like to visit Hongkong, Shanghai and a city in Vietnam.


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

Seoul, Tokyo, Singapore and KL


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

CHENNAI (MADRAS)


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been to Hong Kong recently..it's a very modern city and excellent public transportation service..but a little bit too overcrowded though.


----------



## Isan (Jul 9, 2004)

Naha ( #1 ) kay:
Bangkok
Tokyo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ are mine choice :cheers:

OKINAWA


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Tokyo and Hong Kong, 2 of my favourite cities in the world


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Nagoya (Not on the list >( )
Tokyo
HK
Seoul
Bangkok

Something like that.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

J-town aka jakarta
osaka -tokyo -seoul-singapore


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

Seoul - Tokyo - Hongkong


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Can sombody please add Mumbai to that list!!!


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

KARACHI ,ISLAMABAD


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

In order,

Tokyo
Kansai (or Kyoto, if I have to choose a particular city)
Singapore
KL


----------



## wafu21m (Dec 22, 2006)

manila, bangkok, tokyo, hongkong, singapore


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This is a crap and uncivilised thread !!

Where is Dubai on the list ?? Where is Delhi, Karachi, Mumbai, Doha, Muscat, Bahrain, Kuwait, Tashkent ???? Asia is a very huge continent !! Middle East, Indian Subcontinent, and ex- Soviet nations are all in Asia !!

Shame you !

I want to apologize to all forumers from Middle East, Indian Subcontinent, and ex-Soviet nations because some of my Far-Eastern counterparts do not consider you as Asians. Please forgive their ignorance in Geography.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

One of the remains of CvC


----------

